# Kleinst Vliesfilter für IH, Quarantäne oder Großaquarien



## Roland O. (5. März 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich möchte Euch in diesem Thema mein aktuelles Bastelprojekt vorstellen - ein Kleinst Vliesfilter für ein 4000Liter Becken!

Alles ist selbst gebastelt (bis auf die Bauteile und Motor ) - und ich zeige Euch Schritt für Schritt wie mein Vlieser entsteht!

Hier mal der Anfang von meinem Projekt:





lg
Roland


----------



## PeterW (5. März 2015)

Hi Roland,

sehr schönes Projekt, bin schon gespannt wie's weitergeht.
Echt Wahnsinn was du dir da für eine Mühe machst mit der Doku.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Roland O. (6. März 2015)

... so geht´s weiter


----------



## muh.gp (7. März 2015)

Chapeau, Roland! Ganz großes Kino!


----------



## Roland O. (7. März 2015)

muh.gp schrieb:


> Chapeau, Roland! Ganz großes Kino!


DANKE!

Hier gleich mal der nächste Schritt:





lg
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (24. März 2015)

Hallo,

ich sehe gerade, dass ich hier ja schon lange kein Update mehr hinzugefügt habe , dass muss ich gleich mal ändern!
Inzwischen ist der Vliesfilter fertig - das letzte Video lädt gerade hoch. In der Zwischenzeit will ich mal die Lücke bis zum aktuellen Stand füllen!
















Habe heute den Vlieser fertiggestellt - und alles schaut bisher prima aus!
Halte Euch am Laufenden, in Zukunft hoffentlich etwas früher 

lg
Roland


----------



## Michael H (24. März 2015)

Hallo

Cooles Teil , und Geile Lösung von dem Wickeldorn .
Was haste da für Schwimmerschalter verbaut , gibt es da schon langzeit Erfahrungen vielleicht von anderen Projekten von dir ..?


----------



## RKurzhals (24. März 2015)

Hallo Roland,
das ist eine Super-Doku, die wohl alle bisher dagewesenen in den Schatten stellt   . Da kann ich selbst für einen Trofi-Neubau noch lernen.
Warnen sollte man vielleicht vor den 230V. Wer hier nicht genau weiß, was er tut, kann nicht nur Murks bauen, sondern sich auch eine Zeitbombe basteln. Über den Punkt ich nicht zu dolle meckern, sondern nur wach machen - die Außenseite Vlieser ist eine Umgebung mit "kondensierender Feuchtigkeit" (mein Tipp: IP 68, oder Kleinspannung, und (Elektro)Korrosion in Kauf nehmen).
Hallo Michael, sieh mal da: Niveauschalter. Das ist natürlich nur eine Bezugsquelle, das Teil gibt's auch bei Conrad, Koi-Discount, ... .


----------



## Roland O. (24. März 2015)

Hallo ihr Beiden,
danke fürs Feedback! Zum Schwimmerschalter habe ich noch keine Langzeiterfahrung, aber es gibt da eine so große Auswahl dass es auch schwierig wird, konkret was dazu zu schreiben. Bei meinem EBF arbeitet dieser Schwimmer seit einem halben Jahr ohne Probleme! Den Schwimmschalter für den Vlieser hatte ich noch zu Hause, mal schauen was das Teil taugt!

Bezüglich Strom und Wasser kann ich dir nur Recht geben - hier muss jeder selber wissen was man wie baut! Vielleicht entscheide ich mich auch noch für eine zusätzliche Kapselung, da mein Vlieser direkt in eine Filtertonne reinkommt, und hier Kondenswasser bzw. ständige Feuchte tatsächlich ein Problem werden könnte!

Hier noch das heutige Video, mit dem fertigen Vlieser - ausgenommen jetzt mal noch zusätzliche Abschirmung des E-Antriebes vielleicht!






lg
Roland


----------



## PeterW (25. März 2015)

Chapeau Roland,

echt klasse die Doku.like

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Roland O. (29. März 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,

endlich gibt es das erste Testvideo -  und da hat sich gleich ein Denk- und damit verbundener Baufehler bemerkbar gemacht!






Fehler wurde behoben, und jetzt läuft er seit 36h problemlos! 

Werde weiter berichten,
Roland


----------



## Patrick K (29. März 2015)

Hallo Roland 
Was meinst du ,wie flach kann man die "Medienauflage" einbauen ,so das das ganze noch funzzt , Ziel wäre es den Vlieser so Flach wie möglich zu bauen.
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Roland O. (29. März 2015)

Hallo Patrick,

du stellst Fragen  - ehrlich gesagt weiß ich jetzt nicht so recht was ich dazu schreiben soll. Ich wusste bei meinem Start von diesem Projekt noch nicht einmal, ob das überhaupt klappt! Aus heutiger Sicht kann ich es mal so beschreiben - die Menge an Wasser die im Moment in dem V auf das Sieb drückt - könnte man theoretisch einfach auf eine größere flachere Fläche verteilen! Es geht ja immer nur um den Druck von oben der auf das Vlies ausgeübt wird, und natürlich um den Reibungswiderstand den die Medienauflage ausübt. Solange die Festigkeit des Vlieses größer ist, als die beiden vorhin erwähnten Aspekte wird es funktionieren. Wo da die Grenze liegt, müsste man testen.
Auf alle Fälle würde ich bei starrer Vliesauflage ab einer gewissen Filtergröße auf Langlöcher umschwenken, und nicht einen so einfachen scharfkantigen Medienträger nehmen! Das würde schon mal massiv helfen! Eine weitere Möglichkeit um den Anpressdruck vom Vlies zu verringern wäre, das V des Filters zum Teil schon in Wasser einzutauchen - also ein getauchter Vlieser (Schwerkraftvliesfilter). Aber ich kann da keine Garantien geben, dass müsste man testen!
Wie hoch dürfte der Vlieser maximal werden - und an welche Filtergröße denkst du da ungefähr?

lg
Roland


----------



## Patrick K (29. März 2015)

keine Ahnung? Ich hab mir mal eine 30 er Vliesrolle gekauft ,aber im nach hinein wäre wohl eine 50er Rolle besser  . Ich dachte so bauen das garade eine Rolle reinpasst also von der Höhe her


----------



## Patrick K (29. März 2015)

Ich mache mal eine Skizze ,mal sehen ob ich das hinbekomme


----------



## Michael H (2. Apr. 2015)

Hallo

Hat wer eigentlich  mal einen Vlieser gebaut mit einem Gewebe und Spülung dahinter  ...?
In dem Sinn wie ein Trommler .............


----------



## Patrick K (2. Apr. 2015)

meinst  du einen Endlosbandfilter ?
Den hat Roland O. gebaut vielleicht meldet er sich ja mal 

Gruss Obs


----------



## Roland O. (3. Apr. 2015)

Michael H schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Hat wer eigentlich  mal einen Vlieser gebaut mit einem Gewebe und Spülung dahinter  ...?
> In dem Sinn wie ein Trommler .............


Hallo Michael,

wenn du einen Endlosbandfilter meinst, der auf der Basis vom neuen Genesis EBF funktioniert habe ich so etwas noch nicht gebaut. Müsste zwar auch machbar sein, und theoretisch auch nicht so schwierig - aber mir erschließt sich der Vorteil einer Trommel bei der der Schmutz auf der Aussenseite gefiltert wird noch nicht ganz. Ich habe selber keine Ahnung mit dieser Art der Filterung und scheinbar funktionieren etliche Genesis Vliesfilter auch schon jahrelang zufriedenstellend, aber ich frage mich immer wie der Grobschmutz der im Filter ankommt mit dem Vlies aus dem Wasser entfernt wird. Wenn der Grobschmutz in dem Filtergehäuse am Boden liegen bleibt, macht das für mich keinen Sinn!

Wenn es um den Bau eines Endlosbandfilters ähnlich wie denen von Smartpond geht, kann ich dir mal meine Playlist Baudokumentation Endlosbandfilter für einen verregneten Nachmittag ans Herz legen - da siehst du Schritt für Schritt den Bau meines EBF!

lg
Roland


----------



## juerg_we (3. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Roland,
mein lieber man ,was du da alles zusammenbaust,klasse,wenn ich mein trommelfilterprojekt beendet habe,baue ich auch
an meinen endlosbandfiltern weiter,bei mir wird das gewebe über eine trommel aussen laufen,ich habe mich entschlossen das gewebe mit 0.8mm starken messingleisten
und m2.5 mm senkkopfschrauben(auch messing) zu verschrauben(messingleisten sind so teppichleisten aus massivmessing,nicht vermessingt) die leisten sind 60cm lang und 10mm breit(ca 12 schrauben).die trommeln sind so gut wie fertig,der rest noch nicht,das gestrichelte auf meiner schablone soll das gewebe sein,da ich alles ziemlich platzsparend baue(300l regentonne),habe ich ein gestell gebaut damit sich die tonne nicht aufblässt.
Hut ab und weiter so.


----------



## Roland O. (3. Apr. 2015)

Hallo juerg,

danke für deine netten Worte. Dein Selbstbau gefällt mir auch gut. Kannst du mir bitte noch erklären, wofür diese Messingleisten sein sollten - du hast doch schon ein Gitter auf deiner Trommel?

lg
Roland


----------



## juerg_we (3. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Roland,
die messingleiste auf der trommel ist dazu da den anfang und das ende vom gitter zu überdecken und alles glatt zu machen weil da ja 
später nur noch das gewebe drauf kommt(bei mir ist es 0.042mm gewebe,und das geht ja schnell kaputt,darum muss alles glatt sein),
linka und rechts der trommel läuft dann später ein pu antriebsriemen(6mm)der über alle wellen geht und die abdichtung und den antrieb macht,(die trommel wird nicht
mit dem gewebe angertrieben)
es gibt bei dieser art keinen reibungswiederstand,der wassestand in der trommel soll max so hoch wie das rohr in der mitte sein ,aussen(schmutzwasser)kann er
130mm höher steigen,bevor die spülung beginnt.
wenn du mehr einzelheiten willst,kein problem
mein aktuelles projekt mit dem trommelfilter kennst du ja,ansonsten bei michael in algenwaschmaschinentreath,
gruss
Jürgen


----------



## Jackson (3. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Roland,  gut gemacht, super Doku da kann man was lernen. Ich bin ein Siebfilter-Fan und daher gespannt wie deine Erfahrungen in puncto Klärqualität und Verbrauchskosten bezogen auf das Flies ausfallen.

Frohe Ostern aus Hessen,


----------



## Roland O. (10. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,

Vliesfilter wurde jetzt in eine Filtertonne eingebaut, und demnächst am Teich montiert:







lg
Roland


----------



## troll20 (13. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Roland,
auch wenn das neueste Video hier noch nicht zu sehen ist, schon mal Vorab eine Frage.
Wenn der Vlieser, das schmutzige Vlies aufrollt, wird es ja auch etwas ausgedrückt so das Schmoderwasser wieder zurück in den darunter stehenden Behälter läuft.
Wäre es nicht besser der Schmutzrolle einen Behälter zu gönnen?

LG René


----------



## Roland O. (13. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Rene, gute Frage 
darüber habe ich mir auch einige Zeit den Kopf zerbrochen, und du hast da natürlich recht - das Zeugs was aus dem Vlies vielleicht rausläuft, kommt wieder in den Filterkreislauf zurück. Ich habe mich daher gefragt, was kann eigentlich aus dem Vlies noch rauslaufen, und bin zu dem Ergebnis gekommen dass es nur Stoffe sein können, die ohne Probleme von der Biologie verarbeitet werden. Also im Prinzip kann nur "Biowasser" ausgepresst werden. Ob dem so ist, kann ich natürlich erst sagen, wenn ich mal eine ganze Vliesrolle durchgezogen habe. Im Moment scheint es aber so zu sein, dass der Schmutzbelag mehr oder weniger trocknet ehe er aufgewickelt wird.
Wie das dann bei sommerlichen Temperaturen und entstehender Luftfeuchtigkeit ist, kann ich noch nicht abschätzen.

Ich durfte mal in einen CCV-Vliesfilter meine __ Nase reinstecken, und ehrlich gesagt fand ich den Gestank von dem ausgepressten Wasser nicht sehr prickelnd. Da ist mir lieber die Bakterien dürfen ein bisschen arbeiten - zu dem hat man Sie ja 

Werde Euch aber am laufenden halten, wie sich das Ganze im Laufe der Zeit so entwickelt! Notfalls wird eine Sammelschale mit Ablauf installiert, ist im Prinzip eine Kleinigkeit!

lg
Roland


----------



## troll20 (13. Apr. 2015)

Danke, bin gespannt wie es weiter geht.
Da hast du ja jetzt alle möglichen Vorfilter durch, bin gespannt auf dein Fazit.

LG René


----------



## Roland O. (20. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,

der Vliesfilter arbeitet jetzt an seinem zukünftigen Arbeitsplatz. Bis jetzt ist der erste Eindruck sehr positiv, vor allem ist ds Wasser frei von Schwebstoffen. Das scheint von den vollautomatischen Systemen nur ein Vlieser hinzubekommen - so ehrlich muss man sein!

[youtube]



_]View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=grdrvThsW9I[/youtube]_



lg
Roland


----------



## juerg_we (20. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Roland,
klasse arbeit,alles in der tonne,hast du wo du den vlieser gebaut hast irgend wie mit der wasserhöhe im vlieser auseinandergesetzt,
ooder hat sich das so ergeben,man sagt doch je höher der wasserstand desto feiner wird gefiltert,und man braucht weniger vlies,stimmt
das????(ich weiss es leider auch nicht),aber an sonsten klasse arbeit
gruss
Jürgen


----------



## Roland O. (20. Apr. 2015)

juerg_we schrieb:


> Hallo Roland,
> klasse arbeit,alles in der tonne,hast du wo du den vlieser gebaut hast irgend wie mit der wasserhöhe im vlieser auseinandergesetzt,
> ooder hat sich das so ergeben,man sagt doch je höher der wasserstand desto feiner wird gefiltert,und man braucht weniger vlies,stimmt
> das????(ich weiss es leider auch nicht),aber an sonsten klasse arbeit
> ...



Hallo Jürgen,

auseinandergesetzt mit der Wasserhöhe im Vlieser habe ich mich nicht - hat sich so ergeben! 
Es stimmt natürlich, je mehr Druck auf das Vlies ausgeübt wird desto feiner kann gefiltert werden. Aber man hat hier auch viel Einfluss durch die Wahl des geeigneten Vlieses, durch die Menge an Wasser die man umwälzt, usw.
So ein Vlieser hat meiner Meinung nach extrem viele "Stellschrauben" wo man das Filterergebnis beeinflussen kann. Eine pauschal Aussage würde ich mir daher nicht zumuten!

lg
Roland


----------



## Andre 69 (20. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Roland !
Was denkst du brauchst du so an Vlies ? Welches hast du jetzt , du hattest ja umgestellt ! Ich weiß das da jeder seine eigenen Probleme hat ! Windeintrag , Menge an Fischi's usw ....
Du hast aber so den Vorteil , das Du das Spülwasser nicht hast ! Da ich keinen AW Anschluss habe , interessant !


----------



## Roland O. (20. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Andre,
kann zu deiner Frage im Moment keine Antwort geben. Ich habe einerseits eine Unmenge an Vlies im Keller in den unterschiedlichsten Feinheiten, keine Ahnung welches ich jetzt beim Erstversuch eingelegt habe. Zweitens habe ich noch keinen Fisch im Becken, da wird sich auch sicher noch einiges ändern vom Verbrauch. So wie im Moment brauche ich so gut wie gar kein Vlies, das Wasser ist glasklar, schwere Schmutzteilchen bleiben einfach am Boden liegen trotz 4000Liter Umwälzmenge. Das wird sich mit den ersten Koi ändern, die ja ständig am gründeln sind!

lg
Roland


----------



## RKurzhals (21. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Roland,
ich will Dich ja nicht desillusionieren - doch habe ich mittlerweile einiges am Fisch im Teich, und dennoch wird der Boden nicht klar ! Verlass Dich nicht zu sehr auf die Fische, die gründeln ja zielgerichtet (was nicht eine saubere Folie bedeutet). Bei mir sind aktuell 3 __ Schleie, 5 große __ Sonnenbarsche, und über 20 Rotfedern am Werk - und die werden nur alle paar Tage gefüttert. Dennoch verhindert mein aktueller Besatz nicht, das sich am Boden Sedimente sammeln.


----------



## Roland O. (21. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Rolf,

du hast da natürlich recht, Fische alleine helfen nicht einen Bodengrund sauber zu halten. Es ist die Kombination aus Bodenablauf, Durchfluss und dann eben noch Fischen die den Schmutz aufwirbeln. Ob es bei mir klappt, kann ich in ein paar Tagen sagen - Garantie gibt es keine!

lg
Roland


----------



## Patrick K (21. Apr. 2015)

wo wir wieder bei der Strömungsoptimierung sind ...........

Gruss Obs


----------



## Andre 69 (21. Apr. 2015)

Patrick K schrieb:


> wo wir wieder bei der Strömungsoptimierung sind ...........


Tja wer hat aber ein Teich , ala Vortex ? Aber richtig , man kann viel , mit dem vom Filter zurück kommenden Wasser , anstellen ! Was wieder deinen Filteraufbau ( Rico's Fred ) in die Überlegungen einbeziehen sollte !
So auch hier , ein Für und Wieder !


----------



## RKurzhals (23. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Andre,
ich freue mich, dass Du bei uns bist. Ich als unverbesserlicher Pessimist will ja nicht schlechte Botschaften propagieren, sondenrn eher begreifen, welcher Aufwand nötig ist für eine bestimmte Optik (in Abhängigkeit von Größe, Besatz etc). Optimierungen hinsichtlich Strömung im Teich etc sind da hilfreich.


----------



## Roland O. (20. Juni 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,

hier mal das neueste Video Update zum Kleinst Vliesfilter!

[youtube]



_]View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A7vSvnqJPJc[/youtube]_



lg
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (19. Feb. 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,

da ich für mein Fischbecken einen neuen Filter habe, möchte ich meinen Kleinstvlieser zur Aufbereitung meines Brunnenwassers benutzen. Ich habe ja stark eisenhaltiges Wasser, und mit meinen kleinen Reihenfiltern für den Hausgebrauch komme ich nicht wirklich weiter. Dafür ist der Wasserverbrauch am Teich zu hoch. Deswegen plane ich eine kleine Wasseraufbereitungsanlage für mein Brunnenwasser. Als erstes steht aber der Umbau meines Minivliesers ins Haus!





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VLIvpCI94Fo_


lg
Roland


----------



## Tottoabs (21. Feb. 2016)

Roland O. schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da ich für mein Fischbecken einen neuen Filter habe, möchte ich meinen Kleinstvlieser zur Aufbereitung meines Brunnenwassers benutzen. Ich habe ja stark eisenhaltiges Wasser, und mit meinen kleinen Reihenfiltern für den Hausgebrauch komme ich nicht wirklich weiter. Dafür ist der Wasserverbrauch am Teich zu hoch. Deswegen plane ich eine kleine Wasseraufbereitungsanlage für mein Brunnenwasser. Als erstes steht aber der Umbau meines Minivliesers ins Haus!


Eisen wird durch Belüftung und einem Kiesfilter aus dem Wasser geholt. Der Kiesfilter muss ab und zu rückgespühlt werden. 
Wie planst du da mit einem Fliesfilter vor zu gehen ?


----------



## Roland O. (21. Feb. 2016)

Hallo Totto,
geplant ist folgender Aufbau. Das Wasser wird von der Brunnenpumpe über ein Venturi (starke Sauerstoffanreicherung) in eine 200L Regentonne eingeleitet. Dort sollte dann eigentlich das Eisen in Form von Rost ausfallen. Reicht der Einsatz von normaler Luft nicht, könnte ich eventuell mit Ozon die Reaktion noch beschleunigen. Das Wasser wird dann mittels Pumpe in den Vlieser transportiert, der mir den Rost aus dem Wasser holen soll. Dazu verwende ich ein sehr feines, dickes Vlies - nicht so ein offenes wie im Video zu sehen. Das wäre mal mein momentaner Gedankengang!

lg
Roland


----------



## Tottoabs (21. Feb. 2016)

Roland, ich glaube nicht das eine Regentonne ausreicht um das Eisen aus zu fällen. Weiterhin denke ich das sich ein Vlies zu setzt mit dem Eisenocker. Ob du das wieder ausgespült bekommst ist fraglich.

Probiere es aus.

Ich würde mir einen rückspühlbaren Sandfilter besorgen. In der Regentonne noch zusätzlich mir Sprudelstein belüfften. Wie hast du es vor. Eine kontinuierlicher Durchfluss oder immer nur wenn du was benötigst.


----------



## Roland O. (21. Feb. 2016)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Weiterhin denke ich das sich ein Vlies zu setzt mit dem Eisenocker. Ob du das wieder ausgespült bekommst ist fraglich.


Also dass wäre ja der Sinn meiner Idee. Im Prinzip läuft dass wie beim normalen Vliesfilter am Teich - ist das Vlies verbraucht wird es entsorgt!

Meiner Meinung nach, sollte wenn es mit einem Sandfilter funktioniert auch so möglich sein. Ein Sandfilter hat wesentlich weniger Volumen, ergo wesentlich weniger Verweilzeit.
Geplant hätte ich, dass immer nur das Wasser nachgefüllt wird was benötigt wird. Allerdings benötige ich täglich eine nicht zu unterschätzende Menge. Schätze 3-5.000Liter am Tag.

lg
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (5. März 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,

heute geht´s beim Kleinstvlieser wieder ein Stück weiter!





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H62s8DEbo_k_


lg
Roland


----------

